# Wireless num hp pavilion 6000

## jorgeSallum

Olá pessoal, 

Tenho um HP 6000 (obrigado ramoni pela dica da bios!) e não sei mais o que fazer para configurar o wireless. 

Estou usando o ndiswrapper e drivers do windows. 

lspci -v | grep Wireless:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 

 

iwconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

Estou usando uma conexão a cabo enquanto isso, e como não sei se há problema de compatibilidade, aproveito e coloco o resultado do ifconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0       Encapsulamento do Link: Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:0F:B0:72:2D:86  
> 
>           inet end.: 192.168.1.96  Bcast:192.168.1.127  Masc:255.255.255.128
> ...

 

Obrigado, J.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Qual o tipo de ligação e o algortimo de encriptação wireless que está a tentar usar? A placa funciona se a rede estiver aberta e sem encriptação? Já tentou usar o wpa_supplicant?

----------

## jorgeSallum

A princÃ­pio retirei a encriptaÃ§Ã£o do rooter e da minha mÃ¡quina. Aparentemente a placa nÃ£o estÃ¡ ativada, pois a luz do painel do laptop nÃ£o acende, nem consigo ativÃ¡-la manualmente. Tentei utilizar um aplicativo chamado wifi-radar, mas recebo a mensagem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
> 
> 

 

Obrigado, J.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Que driver está a usar para a placa? Veja o resultado de grep CONFIG_BCM43XX /usr/src/linux/.config.

Se está a usar este driver, use como módulo pelo menos para os testes, quando faz o modprobe bcm43xx o dmesg mostra algo de interessante? O que obtêm com o ifconfig -a e o iwconfig.

----------

## jorgeSallum

Caro jmbsvicetto, 

Obrigado pelas dicas. Estou ainda a tentar:

Eis o que consigo com o grep, como v. sugeriu:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_BCM43XX=m
> 
> CONFIG_BCM43XX_DEBUG=y
> ...

 

Acho que há algo realmente interessante no dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bcm43xx driver
> 
> bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x3
> ...

 

Se o "radio" está desligado, como fazer para colocar em funcionamento?

Obrigado mais uma vez. 

J.

PS: o modprobe não acusa nada quando carrego os modulos.

----------

## MetalGod

nao posso ajudar muito eu utilizo as snapshots do madwifi para ter a minha atheros do macbook a funcionar  :Sad: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *jorgeSallum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_BCM43XX=m
> 
> ...

 

Pode tentar mexer com essas opções a ver se afectam o funcionamento da placa. O ideal é activar uma opção de cada vez e depois fazer o rmmod bcm43xx, modprobe bcm43xx e dmesg | tail. Veja se alguma das configurações funciona.

 *jorgeSallum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Acho que há algo realmente interessante no dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Activou no kernel a opção para suportar o killswitch (penso que é esse o nome) que permite activar/desactivar o funcionamento do wireless? Em qualquer caso, tem a certeza que activou o switch/botão do wireless no portátil?

----------

